# and we're off....



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

Tallulah is ready.... will update soon 1 tortie and white so far x


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Yay and am online to see all fun congrats on the tortie and white whoop whoop :d


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

and another of the same


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Updates ..updates :thumbup:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Lucy1012 said:


> and another of the same


Arrh cross post go girl go


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Hope all goes well, congrats on the 2 so far


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Im so jealous even though tiger hasnt got long


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Excellent :thumbup: Hope all is going well with mum and kittens :thumbup:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Any signs of your girl being ready lyn?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

we love bsh's said:


> Any signs of your girl being ready lyn?


Apart from looking like a beached whale and sleeping for 23 hours a day? No not really


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

Apparently it is nap time


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

How many did she have last time?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Getting her second wind, ready for the next lot


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

she has had 2 litters of 4,


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Darn it - she's interrupting my line chasing!  

Woohoo - and congrats on the two here already. :thumbup:


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

spid said:


> Darn it - she's interrupting my line chasing!
> 
> Woohoo - and congrats on the two here already. :thumbup:


I did look, but it is not in her folder so will have to hunt that down tomorrow, obviously didn't put it back from last year oooppss


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Probably another litter of 4 then sounds as though shes just emptied on side and resting before the other side come :thumbup:,...exciting wonder what other colours shes going to have.


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

Now number 2 is dry, i can see she is a dilute tortie


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Lucy1012 said:


> Now number 2 is dry, i can see she is a dilute tortie


How sweet so is the other black tortie?


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

yes just like mum


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Tempted to stay up to follow the news but as i'm falling asleep i must get to bed lol!!

Best of luck tonight, you'll be feeling like me by morning but it'll all be worth it


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

brown tabby makes 3


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

blue tabby number 4


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

excuse the eye boogies


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

Just the 4, will weigh them in a bit couldn't face it at 3.30 when i gave her clean bedding and have now been woken by excited kiddies..... yawn.. but on first look it looks like a litter of girlies.......... so out of 12 kittens she only ever had one boy.


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

All curlies?

The blue tabby looks tortie tabby - you are lucky I've only had 6 girls out of 17 kittens and Softee my boy has only sired 7 girls out of 22 kittens - defo more boys here!


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

The brown tabby is a variant, the other 3 are curly ish... girls tend to never leave here so pretty lethal lol


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

congratulations on the safe arrival of all your babies.

those late nights/early mornings are killers bit sooooo worth it :thumbup:


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

Soupie said:


> All curlies?
> 
> The blue tabby looks tortie tabby - you are lucky I've only had 6 girls out of 17 kittens and Softee my boy has only sired 7 girls out of 22 kittens - defo more boys here!


i think you may be right about the blue tabby, def some flecks of cream in there...


----------



## flosskins (Jan 27, 2010)

Congratulations hope mum and baby are doing well x


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Congratulations


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

gorgeous litter, congratulations


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Such lovely babies well done talulah and of course you lucy


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

Congratulations to both of you
The babies are gorgeous!:thumbup:


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> Apart from looking like a beached whale and sleeping for 23 hours a day? No not really


In know how she feels on the sleeping front, I could do the same right now.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Wow lovely kittens and lovely colours. :001_wub:


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

They are beautiful, well done to mum, she looks so proud of her babies.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

I agree nice colours im jealous! Isnt if funny that she has 3 litters of 4.Give mum a well done pat from me.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

jo-pop said:


> In know how she feels on the sleeping front, I could do the same right now.


How long you got left jo?


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

Congratulations  mum and babies look lovely


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Congratulations on those gorgeous chunky babies :thumbup:


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Awww babies...Congratulations :thumbup:


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

Thank you, for her last litter she has done me proud... i couldn't ask for a better end to her breeding lifestyle, and so apt that she gives me a mini Tallulah. All kittens are feeding well and weigh 106g - 126g so good size bubba's.


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Congratulations on a beautiful healthy litter


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_congratulations, they are gorgeous, as is mum._


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi lucy hows mom and babies?


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

Congratulations


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

And now the little munchkins have arrived you have time for feeding my line chasing obsession; yes?:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

They are doing ok, i am keeping an eye on the little dilute tortie, she dropped a little weight but is now back up to birth weight, but the other 3 are gaining really well. Tallulah is her proud but laid back self about it all. I have some queens that sit on her babies and hide them, Tally wants to show hers to the world. I am trying to resist keeping 2 of them. I am a brit breeder and am out of my depth with the Selkirks so resist i must.. but i could always do with another pet neuter ;-)


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

It takes a brave breeder to admit that. Hats off to you Lucy1012! 

However, I think we need more photos for us kitten mad PF peeps.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Gorgeous kittens.

Can't wait for more updates

Congratulations


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

Gorgeous kittens! Well done!!


----------

